# Компьютерные технологии > Прикладное программирование > C\C++ >  Помогите освоить С++

## Сергей2210

Здравствуйте,я только начинаю осваивать С++,сам пишу на AutoIt,книги не помогают по языку C++,не знаю что делать,что нужно написать чтоб создать обычное пустое окно?

_Добавлено через 5 минут 40 секунд_
с окном разобрался,а как теперь кнопку добавить?

----------

avazbek_88 (12.06.2014)

----------


## AlfredShafikov

кнопка создается также как и окно (только клас описывать не нужно он уже есть предопределенный) более подробно в winApi (книг по даной теме много)

----------


## Arni

> кнопка создается также как и окно (только клас описывать не нужно он уже есть предопределенный) более подробно в winApi (книг по даной теме много)


Если знаете какие-нибудь хорошие видеоуроки по С++ то скиньте сссыль, буду благодарен

----------


## AlfredShafikov

это не с++ это winapi (набор стандартных функций windows) 
ПС: кстати они как раз часто и описываются на с++

в winapi есть функция создания окна, так вот кнопка создается такой-же функцией, но с определенным классом (для окна мы описываем свой класс, а у кнопки уже есть класс окна если не ошибаюсь "button").

ПС: все-же почитайте про winapi (как правило они описываются на с++, но они пойдут и на других языках)

----------


## Shkodnik7

Используй редактор программирование точнее выражаться среду Dev она очень удобная

----------


## AlfredShafikov

я использую Visual Studio и проблем нету (есть уже готовая игра)
изучать WinApi начал на Delphi (т.е. создание окон без визуальной среды)
Win Api один на всех (главное чтобы система могла использовать функции Dll)

----------


## Ols07

Здравствуйте. Практически совсем недавно столкнулась с похожей проблемой. Позже случайно зашла на сайт https://www.pro1c-alfa.ru/* .Здесь мне все подробно объяснили, сказали, что необходимо делать. Можете также зайти на сайт, посмотреть, возможно, что и вам помогут.

----------


## alexmannsonn

За километр несёт рекламой. Посетителей на сайт нагоняешь?

----------

JessiPinkman (19.10.2017)

----------

